# XO-1 Alternatives



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone ever put together an XO style bike? Handsome makes a nice replica. But I was looking at something more vintage.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

As far as I'm concerned any bike will do really. 700c or 26". I've been building and riding mustache equipped bikes for a gabillion years now and have used every thing from mid 80's Raliegh's to vintage touring bikes to my 91 Ala Carte. On the hook right now is a Rock Combo that I'm converting for a friend. Sadly, the original drops were lost ages ago but the stem is still there. I'd think any 26" MTB with a plate style fork would look the best ie; mid/early Stumpy's ect. In my opinion rack and fender mounts are a must also. I have an Ultra that needs a repurpose and would fill the bill nicely.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Specialized had a touring one....a Sequoia?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

jeff said:


> As far as I'm concerned any bike will do really. 700c or 26". I've been building and riding mustache equipped bikes for a gabillion years now and have used every thing from mid 80's Raliegh's to vintage touring bikes to my 91 Ala Carte. On the hook right now is a Rock Combo that I'm converting for a friend. Sadly, the original drops were lost ages ago but the stem is still there. I'd think any 26" MTB with a plate style fork would look the best ie; mid/early Stumpy's ect. In my opinion rack and fender mounts are a must also. I have an Ultra that needs a repurpose and would fill the bill nicely.


I know Nitto still makes Dirt Drop stems and moustache bars. The Rock Combo was a nice bike. Good luck on the build.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm curious about how that bike actually performed. What was the ride like? Was it just a great looking bike? Seems like any bike can be a XO-1 copy if it has the mustache, but what bikes are real close construction spec wise?

I have the old stumpy, I also have the old sequoia, I painted my rockhopper comp orange fully intending to copy the XO-1. These are all fun bikes to ride, but they don't hold a candle to the mustached A Homer Hilson I rode. If the XO-1 was a Grant Peterson bike I'd say the AHH is the current version.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> These are all fun bikes to ride, but they don't hold a candle to the mustached A Homer Hilson I rode. If the XO-1 was a Grant Peterson bike I'd say the AHH is the current version.


I have a Riv. Sam Hillborne set up with mustache bars and it's a lot of fun to ride. It's not fast or sporty, but it brings a smile to my face when I ride it. 

As far as the XO question... what aspect of the XO are you interested in. It was an "all-arounder" and there are many bikes that fit that category. The XO was cyclocross geo, with 26 in. wheels, and enough clearance for 2 in. tires. There are several current frames that are good all-arounders with 650b, 700c, or 26 in. wheels: Rivendell has several, Rawland has some interesting options, and most bikes that fall into the "monster cross" (I hate that term) category are very similar.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I'm curious about how that bike actually performed. What was the ride like? Was it just a great looking bike? Seems like any bike can be a XO-1 copy if it has the mustache, but what bikes are real close construction spec wise?
> 
> I have the old stumpy, I also have the old sequoia, I painted my rockhopper comp orange fully intending to copy the XO-1. These are all fun bikes to ride, but they don't hold a candle to the mustached A Homer Hilson I rode. If the XO-1 was a Grant Peterson bike I'd say the AHH is the current version.


The original XO-1 used 26" wheels but had road bike geometry. That leaves out most older MTB's like the pre 85 Stumpjumpers.

On the Rivendell website Peterson says if you don't want to pony up for custom then buy the Surly LHT. While the LHT is nice it's really heavy.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I like this option. Although not a mustache setup, CX geometry, Canti's 700C Aluminum main frame , steel fork and stays







</a>


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fred Smedley said:


> I like this option. Although not a mustache setup, CX geometry, Canti's 700C Aluminum main frame , steel fork and stays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice bike.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have one of these things. You're right about the fact that most mountain bike frames would be ruled-out as candidates due to geometry differences, if you're trying to replicate the ride. In addition to the obvious wheelbase and frame angle differences, the bottom bracket is a bit lower, which lowers your center of gravity and, to me, is part of what makes it ride the way it does.

If you don't want to lay out the cash for a 26" wheeled Rivendell Atlantis, the cyclocross frame option is a better starting point.

Even though they're not sanctioned for racers (from what I read), a few companies are now making cross-style frames with disk brakes. (ie.: Salsa La Cruz?) If you aren't set on having canti brakes, you could easily switch a 700c disk bike to a 650b wheel, with wider, knobby tires. (check frame sclearance, though!) Frankly, the bigger wheel would probably be better, anyway.

_(Edit: Oh, forget the disk idea. I guess you did say that you wanted something more "vintage." The 26" Atlantis idea is still good though! New or old one. As someone who's obsessed with bikes from a certain period, and who is slow to adopt new trends even when they're good ones, I'm always asking myself if there are bikes out there now, that I'll later wish I'd had the foresight to appreciate when they were readily available. I think some of the Rivs will be like that - particularly the Toyo-built and Waterford-built ones.)_


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I wonder if the legend of the XO-1 exceeds its actual performance. People seem to compare it to really nice bikes, or bikes that they like ( like I did). I remember seeing a post where some guy said that the X0-1 rode/felt like the tubes were full of concrete.

Anyway, no doubt its one of the coolest looking bikes, and it's rare. Plus you have the GP / Riv connection. Somehow the LHT or the Rawlands don't fit the mold in my mind. Neither does the AHH. I think CS2 is right to look for a vintage frame. My limited (but growing) vintage bike knowledge keeps pointing me toward the rock combo. I want the 23" 1988 model.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I wonder if the legend of the XO-1 exceeds its actual performance. People seem to compare it to really nice bikes, or bikes that they like ( like I did). I remember seeing a post where some guy said that the X0-1 rode/felt like the tubes were full of concrete.


I own an XO-1 and they do ride nicely, but there's nothing magical about the ride. I'm a Bridgestone fan which makes the bike really cool in my eyes, but there are bikes that ride just as well or better out there.

As far as Bridgestone frames goes, I've owned several MB-1 frames, two XO-1 frames, and an RB-1 frame. I'm currently down to one one XO (the others were sold over the years). The MB-1 frames had the nicest construction of the frames that I've owned - the lugs were nicer with longer tapers and s more defined edge. The XO and RB were fine, but I've seen many bikes with nicer lug work - including the Taiwanese-made Rivendells.

So when you're trying to get an XO-like bike, there's several different meanings. If you like the XO because of the story behind it and the fact that it's a Grant Peterson bike, then your choice is either an XO or a Rivendell. If you like it because of it's utility, there are likely many new options out there that surpass it.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I wonder if the legend of the XO-1 exceeds its actual performance.


That's possible, but it sure does look nice.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Get a Salsa Vaya and call it even. You might even be short enough to get one with 26" wheels...


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

My 88 orange rockhopper comp wannabe XO-1


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Specialized had a touring one....a Sequoia?


1983, the one Grant said was the best. It's a great bike.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got a Rawland Rsogn, It might be worth looking at for you. It's built for 650B but if you use the paul moto-light BMX brakes you can use 29" or 26" wheels as well. I really love riding the bike both on & off road.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

umarth said:


> Get a Salsa Vaya and call it even. You might even be short enough to get one with 26" wheels...


5' 9.5" with a 32.5" inseam. I'm not really familiar with Salsa. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check it out.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> My 88 orange rockhopper comp wannabe XO-1


I've always liked Rockhoppers. Yours looks great. I thought all 88's had a U-Brake.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

CS2 said:


> I've always liked Rockhoppers. Yours looks great. I thought all 88's had a U-Brake.


I'm superstitious (sp) about numbers and 8 is lucky. Now you have me worried. I can see a couple of 8's in the serial # but the powdercoat is thick and one of them could be a 9. It was white / blue and everything but the Ubrake is 88 according to mombat. I dont see color or specs for a 89 comp on mombat. ???

That stumpy collection you have would be fun to ride one after the other and note the subtle differences in each vintage. I think it's called a vertical tasting if they were wines.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CS2 said:


> 5' 9.5" with a 32.5" inseam. I'm not really familiar with Salsa. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check it out.


Ah, so too tall for 26" wheels, I think. Surly offers the LHT in 26" flavor, if that is your deal breaker, but I'd assume that the road manners you are looking for are not really the same as what the LHT's designed for.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I'm superstitious (sp) about numbers and 8 is lucky. Now you have me worried. I can see a couple of 8's in the serial # but the powdercoat is thick and one of them could be a 9. It was white / blue and everything but the Ubrake is 88 according to mombat. I dont see color or specs for a 89 comp on mombat. ???
> 
> That stumpy collection you have would be fun to ride one after the other and note the subtle differences in each vintage. I think it's called a vertical tasting if they were wines.


I've got an 89 Comp purchased new. It was my first MTB. It has the Blue & White paint.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

This has turned into my go to bike, I never imagined it would be this much fun to ride.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like that LHT has the cruiser geometry of the old stumpies. It's long and laid back. 


Thanks for the correction CS2, my RH has to be an 89, What do you think is the best candidate for your XO-1 candidate?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> Looks like that LHT has the cruiser geometry of the old stumpies. It's long and laid back.
> 
> Thanks for the correction CS2, my RH has to be an 89, What do you think is the best candidate for your XO-1 candidate?


I'm more confused now than before, not unusual. All the choices are so good. I'll keep looking.


----------



## sykerocker (May 11, 2009)

I was just given a '91 GT Tachyon in incredibly bad shape (rattlecan green paint job done without removing components, beaten, battered, etc.). Plus the wonderful 700D wheels. Life is going to get rather interesting in the shop . . . . . . . 

Syke
Montpelier, VA


----------



## sykerocker (May 11, 2009)

sykerocker said:


> I was just given a '91 GT Tachyon in incredibly bad shape (rattlecan green paint job done without removing components, beaten, battered, etc.). Plus the wonderful 700D wheels. Life is going to get rather interesting in the shop . . . . . . .


And, as to my definition of 'incredibly bad shape';


























Syke
Montpelier, VA


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow. This is rough. They painted the headset and cable hanger as well as the frame. 

Fixed up that will be a nice bike.


----------



## sykerocker (May 11, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> Wow. This is rough. They painted the headset and cable hanger as well as the frame.
> 
> Fixed up that will be a nice bike.


While I've gone on record on the painting thread that you try to never, ever, ever, ever repaint a bike . . . . . . . this is going to be one of the legitimate exceptions. I will take a shot at trying to remove the green, but I'm pretty certain that my powder coater has that shade of magenta available.

Syke
Montpelier, VA


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

does this fit the description? it's an old belgian cyclocross race bike with a pointier moustache-like shaped itm handlebar.
i love it.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> does this fit the description? it's an old belgian cyclocross race bike with a pointier moustache-like shaped itm handlebar.
> i love it.


That does have a lot of potential.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

CS2,

I found the perfect bike for you. Sent a PM, check your mail.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Trek 830... XO-wannabe


----------



## Marrk (Jan 31, 2012)

*Teal goodness*

Found the frame and some parts at the local thrift store. Then built it like I wanted it. Used for a daily commuter. Almost a 29er. Don't know too much about Wheeler but the lugged frame is a 1991 and used Tange MTB tubing and has a 1.125 headtube, which was nice for fork options. It has a very similar geometry to my '97 ala Carte.


----------



## dencard (Dec 18, 2011)

How about a vintage lugged Bianchi Grizzly, after adding moustache bars, of course?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

dencard said:


> How about a vintage lugged Bianchi Grizzly, after adding moustache bars, of course?


I just saw a Grizzly on the local CL.


----------

